# "Runway" (WIP)



## zahira

So I have moved back to oils with this one and I am enjoying them.
I actually started with an acrylic base - 1st image (mainly as hadn't got out to the shops to buy a few colours that I was missing)

Using my 20 year old oil paints, was hard to get the lids off but they are good as gold!!

As you can see I'm working from the center and eventually there will be a Bee on the front petal.

I am enjoying be able to blend, which I found really hard with acrylics.
But this certainly isn't the impressionistic style I've been attempting previously...

I guess as I am just getting back into painting, I am experimenting and seeing what direction I want to follow.

I would appreciate any thoughts or comments


----------



## Desdichado

Your detail is terrific Zahira. I'll look forward to seeing the finished painting. Well done.


----------



## M Winther

Yes, but try and make it painterly and not photographic. To put emphasis on the handiwork, such as visible brush strokes, increases the artistic value. Flowers are ideal to paint unrealistically. Swedish painter Karl Axel Pehrson painted flowers from another world. /Mats









http://www.artnet.com/artists/karl-axel-pehrson/solfjädergräs-UZRw22hTB7GIuM4igrueGg2


----------



## Mel_Robertson

great work zahira I love the detail


----------



## just

M Winther said:


> Yes, but try and make it painterly and not photographic. To put emphasis on the handiwork, such as visible brush strokes, increases the artistic value. Flowers are ideal to paint unrealistically. Swedish painter Karl Axel Pehrson painted flowers from l]




You have a habit of telling everyone else how they should paint.


----------



## Susan Mulno

The detail is amazing! I like the brightness, it looks so real.


----------



## zahira

Thanks Guys, I've been enjoying working on this one. Looking forward to doing some more over the weekend.


----------



## M Winther

*opining*



just said:


> You have a habit of telling everyone else how they should paint.


No, I opine in matters of art. I thought that this was what an art forum was for. What bothers me is that so many people don't make any distinction between opining and "telling people what to do". /Mats


----------



## just

I'm sure that you are expressing an opinion but statements like, "Yes, but try and make it painterly and not photographic", is telling others what they are doing wrong. You are often wrong in your opinions and come across as a know it all, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## M Winther

It goes with the times. People today are over-reacting against strong views and forceful personalities, because in the postmodern era everyone is right in their own way, and all cultures, religions, and art movements, are supposed to be equally good. But artists in earlier epochs have always held very strong views. Picasso discussed with his friends almost every morning, and he was unyielding. El Lissitsky said that Malevich's Suprematism was equal to a new revelation, like the New Testament. 

In earlier times, people were expected to adopt a well-defined view about anything, and they weren't afraid of confronting others. This was because it wasn't regarded an insult to confront others with a different opinion. On the contrary, it was considered manly. But today there must only be insipid blah-blah-blah. I find it utterly boring that people won't formulate firm standpoints. It's no wonder that young people revolt against this lukewarmness by turning to extremist movements. 

I just want to say that art should be artful and not skillful. This statement is not a directive, but an opinion. I am speaking from the heart, because I find a Cubist flower much more interesting than a photographic. Yesterday I received the book "Georges Braque and the Cubist Still Life", Butler & Maurer (eds.). I enjoy the colour plates immensely.

Mats


----------



## just

M Winther said:


> It goes with the times. People today are over-reacting against strong views and forceful personalities, because in the postmodern era everyone is right in their own way, and all cultures, religions, and art movements, are supposed to be equally good. But artists in earlier epochs have always held very strong views. Picasso discussed with his friends almost every morning, and he was unyielding. El Lissitsky said that Malevich's Suprematism was equal to a new revelation, like the New Testament.
> 
> In earlier times, people were expected to adopt a well-defined view about anything, and they weren't afraid of confronting others. This was because it wasn't regarded an insult to confront others with a different opinion. On the contrary, it was considered manly. But today there must only be insipid blah-blah-blah. I find it utterly boring that people won't formulate firm standpoints. It's no wonder that young people revolt against this lukewarmness by turning to extremist movements.
> 
> I just want to say that art should be artful and not skillful. This statement is not a directive, but an opinion. I am speaking from the heart, because I find a Cubist flower much more interesting than a photographic. Yesterday I received the book "Georges Braque and the Cubist Still Life", Butler & Maurer (eds.). I enjoy the colour plates immensely.
> 
> Mats




If you weren't trying so hard to sound high brow, this might evencome across as pompous. As things stand, it's just sad.


----------



## M Winther

No, I am trying hard to keep it simple. My intellectual articles, however, are perhaps not so easy. I belong to the top 2% of the most popular authors on Academia.edu. If you want to have a challenge to your intellect, you can go to my homepage. I am not trying to "sound" high-brow. I am indeed a well-read and fairly accomplished intellectual. /Mats


----------



## Desdichado

For what it's worth, seeing as strong opinions are allowed ( :wink I much prefer what Zahira did to that flat, colourless and, to me, totally uninteresting example you posted as "here's how it should be done". We're all different and, at the risk of repitition, true art has no rules only personalities. If that's what you like, fine, but it might not be what others prefer. Happy painting (because the first time painting makes me "unhappy" despite my handle,, I'll take up doing jigsaw puzzles...or something). :angel:


----------



## M Winther

I didn't use those words, but said that "Braque has shown the way" and presented below picture as an example. If it were true that art has no rules, then we would all be hailed as great artists. Everything is worth discussing and clashes of opinion are fruitful. It makes us reevaluate our standpoint, which means that a deadlock can be broken. I have myself experienced this several times, not only in the field of art. I think that a painting is sufficient unto itself. It depicts a world of its own, which means that one needn't follow external rules, such as perspective, but merely painterly rules. In a way, the painter creates an icon, which has _spiritual_ value, but not a superficial value of beauty. The icon painters deliberately made their pictures greyish, because they didn't want to please the eye but the soul. I believe that Braque adopted such ideas. Art is so much more than eye candy. /Mats









http://www.wikiart.org/en/georges-braque/the-bowl-of-grapes-1926


----------



## Desdichado

"Beau Seant..Beau Seant" ..:wink:


----------



## zahira

I think it is interesting that this 'debate' has erupted in my post as some of it much is the same as the internal struggle I am facing at the moment. Finding the right path for me, the balance between my love of light/shade & depth vs a more impressionist, painterly style. (I know you can a achieve both but it quite a challenge to do that)

With this painting I not only shifted back to oils but also a more realistic style. This is both a medium and a style I am familiar with so it feels good, comfortable. However is being comfortable a good or a bad thing?! Well at this stage for me it is just a thing... its too early to tell. This is only my 4th painting since coming back to it so I am exploring my options in the endeavor to find some direction. Also I have a few paintings in my house and I look at them and wondered how the hell I did them lol (painted in 1996). So to me I think it is am important step to do something realistic again, perhaps to prove to myself that I can and then decide if I want to move away from it...

I think Mat that maybe your heart is in the right place, that is good to question art and choices but the way in which somethings are said are a bit harsh. And it does 'seem' that you are often challenging people to paint differently, and pushing your own path onto others. Art is so personal, putting your art out there for comment makes you vulnerable. And a word here or there can change to whole tone of a post.

Anyway I guess stay posted for me and see which way I journey....

I am also trying to be kind to myself as in my 20s I put alot of pressure on myself and focused alot on the notion of art vs craft. To the point that I stopped painting as I could handle the emotional roller coaster I put myself thru. So I am trying to be more relaxed... but it is a very conscious effort lol

Oh and this is one of my old paintings, not a great photo, that actual painting has alot more shine and the frog almost looks wet.


----------



## zahira

Oh and thanks so much for all the lovely feedback, I thought I had already posted earlier.


----------



## Desdichado

For what it's worth Zahira, art (particularly painting) has always had strong effects of doubt and indecision on even the greatest artists. As just two examples ( I have no wish to start a debate on your thread) Turner changed direction multiple times and Van Gogh committed suicide amidst a scrambled mental state. I won't mention the furore the Pre-Raphaelites caused in the art world or the number of great painters who died penniless(oh, I just did). I'd say just keep on as you are. Your talent speaks for itself.


----------



## zahira

The doubt, the doubt is what I struggle with. I've just had nearly 20'years of performance, dance and choreography without out the self doubt that I feel with my painting. Still it is worth it, I think lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zahira

So have done some more work on this one... still a bit to go as there is going to be a Bee on the front petal.

Actually discovered my old art teacher from 20 years ago is still running an art group, and it is literally a couple of minutes drive from my house (which is amazing as I have only juts moved to this area 6 months ago from the other side of town... must be fate lol) Went there last night, was great. Sat and painted and chatted, group 5 everyone painting what they wanted with him moving around giving any help or feedback etc.. Really relaxed, was so good, just what I needed


----------



## Susan Mulno

Absolutely stunning painting! 

Great luck finding your art teacher! Would love to find a good instructor, one that makes me work outside my comfort zone. I was enjoying our little art challenges here for just that reason but they fizzled out quickly. :unhappy:

Cannot wait to see more of your work! :glasses:


----------



## TerryCurley

Gorgeous Iris. What luck finding you old mentor is close by.


----------



## zahira

Thanks Ladies, yes I am very excited to find him


----------



## zahira

Nearly there with this one, I am in the process of adding a bee to the front petal, plan to work on that today so will post an update of that soon

Have softened the background now which I think works better


----------



## just

Amazing work


----------



## zahira

Thanks Just 

So The bee is still a WIP and obviously needs antenna & wings but I see the end in sight 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCurley

A wonderful piece.


----------



## Liz

Wow! That painting nearly knocked me out of my seat! Beautiful detail in the petals, it's like you can reach out and touch it.


----------



## zahira

Liz said:


> Wow! That painting nearly knocked me out of my seat! Beautiful detail in the petals, it's like you can reach out and touch it.




Thanks Liz, I know it sounds weird but it has surprised me too, funny to paint this after a 20 year break, it makes wonder in some ways why I stopped! But I am happy I am painting again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpnuts

Outstanding, the colours are so vivid, loving this a lot


----------



## zahira

So I've finished my painting. I posted a picture on my Facebook page and got loads of comments during the day which was lovely... And a request to buy it!! I told her a price and she has agreed so I guess I have just sold my first painting!!!


----------



## zahira

So I have finished my painting! I put a picture on my Facebook and got loads on lovely comments which was great and.... And request to buy it. I told her a price and she has agreed so I guess I have sold my first painting!!


----------



## Desdichado

Splendid news, well done. It's a terrific work and you should sign it with pride.


----------



## zahira

Desdichado said:


> Splendid news, well done. It's a terrific work and you should sign it with pride.




Thanks, yes I still need to sign it, it was late when I finished it


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great job! Congratulations on the sale!


----------



## dickhutchings

What an interesting thread and your finished piece is amazing!! I know that's been said already but, _*it's amazing*_.


----------



## TerryCurley

Congratulations on the sale, it is an exceptional piece.


----------



## Liz

That's fabulous, I'm not at all surprised that it sold!


----------



## kpnuts

Absolutely fabulous, fantastic and vibrant.


----------

